# Midi converter.



## Hybridox (Jul 19, 2006)

Hello, there. I am having a problem. I'm trying to show a friend my music, but they're unable to hear it because it's in midi format.

I am looking for something that will convert midi files either to wavs or mp3s, is free, and will completely change at least one minute and thirty six seconds (1:36) of music, but preferably two. If anybody already has one registered program that works, and is willing to convert it for me, that would help too.

Please help. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bokracroc (Jul 19, 2006)

The only program I know of that works properly is the Mac's GarageBand proggy.


----------



## nrr (Jul 19, 2006)

Hybridox said:
			
		

> I am looking for something that will convert midi files either to wavs or mp3s, is free,


timidity++ on a UNIX box will do just fine.



			
				Hybridox said:
			
		

> and will completely change at least one minute and thirty six seconds (1:36) of music, but preferably two.


What do you mean by this?


----------



## wut (Jul 19, 2006)

Get audacity and set your recording source to be the computer output. I forget how you do it but I know it works.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 19, 2006)

wut said:
			
		

> Get audacity and set your recording source to be the computer output. I forget how you do it but I know it works.



Aye, do this one.  And download the LAME plugin so you can export it as an mp3 file.


----------



## WebsterLeone (Jul 19, 2006)

You can use Winamp with the audio output plugin set to wav output, then you just need to convert it using whatever works best for you.


----------



## Hybridox (Jul 20, 2006)

*RE:  Midi converter.*



			
				WebsterLeone said:
			
		

> You can use Winamp with the audio output plugin set to wav output, then you just need to convert it using whatever works best for you.



How do I do that? Do I need to register Winamp or can I just download the plugin from somewhere?


----------



## Bokracroc (Jul 20, 2006)

Use Audacity instead, it's free and it's a great editor too (for free it is)


----------



## Hybridox (Jul 20, 2006)

*RE:  Midi converter.*



			
				Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Use Audacity instead, it's free and it's a great editor too (for free it is)



How do I set my midi so that it outputs to the computer and not to the keyboard? After that, how do I get that output to be input so I can then transform it into a wav file?


----------



## Bokracroc (Jul 20, 2006)

I don't quite remember how I jimmyed mine up (and it's late too ) but you don't import the MIDI into Audacity itself


----------



## Superman (Jul 20, 2006)

this to me is the best....converts to wavs and mp3's


http://www.hlss.us/downloads/dBpowerAMP%20Music%20Converter%2011.5.zip


----------



## wut (Jul 20, 2006)

could you describe your setup so we know exactly what you're trying to do? Are you trying to record the output from your midi keyboard as a rendered wav? are you just trying to record the midi you created on your keyboard as a wav using just your computer/soundcard?

The first is more complicated than the second is. It would require you putting your audio out from your keyboard to your audio in on your soundcard and change the input source in audacity. 

The second option just requires you setting your audio input in audacity to mono/stereo mix (it's a dropdown box on one of the toolbars, it should be mic/microphone by default) but you have to be sure that you have no other audio running at the same time or it'll record that too. 

Don't forget to set it back after you're done if you use VoIP/audio recording software at all.


----------



## Ikuyubon (Jul 20, 2006)

WinGroove (www.wg7.com) or modplug tracker (www.modplug.com) should do it.  Good luck!


----------



## Kattywampus (Jul 20, 2006)

Hybridox said:
			
		

> How do I set my midi so that it outputs to the computer and not to the keyboard? After that, how do I get that output to be input so I can then transform it into a wav file?



Take a stereo plug and run it from your audio out (aka, headphone jack) on your keyboard and shove the other end in your line in on the back of your sound card. Then hit record in your sound recorder of choice after you select 'record from line in' or something like that.  Hehe, that's if you want the MIDI recording to sound like the voices in your keyboard.  Which is awesome.

*or* if you're using windows....actually, you can do this in the program you use for midi editing, too.. find your MIDI OUT properties and select your soundcard and hit 'ok'...  If you want to do the whole thing, as in, Windows XP plays your MIDI files by default through your soundcard, go into your start menu.. START/CONTROL PANEL/SOUNDS, SPEECH, AND AUDIO DEVICES/SOUNDS AND AUDIO DEVICES, and then click the AUDIO tab.
Then click the dropdown menu under MIDI DEVICE PLAYBACK, and select your soundcard.  Then in your sound recording program, select RECORD FROM MIDI or whatever option you have.  Sometimes if you  have something like the Soundblaster software installed, there's an option called "WHAT U HEAR" which will record anything going through your soundcard.

Also, remember that if a MIDIfile sounds fantastic on your keyboard, it may sound like @$$ on your soundcard if it's cheap. Or someone else's computer.  Or they just have craptacular soundfonts as default.  That's why so many people say "OMG MIDI SUCKS!!1!", but they don't know crap about it...

This seems like a lot of trouble to go through when you could just tell your friend to download Quicktime and play it through Quicktime's MIDI instruments.  They're not perfect, but they sound better than the average person's soundcard setup.  Anyone should be able to handle a midifile, even if it sounds like @$$.  

Hope that helped some.

-Cuddly Battleship Kattywampus


----------



## Kattywampus (Jul 20, 2006)

P.S.  I'm so glad you weren't talking about one of those MP3-to-MIDI converters.  Those are worthless.


----------

